# Dual booting two embedded freeBSD systems



## MicFro (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi. So I want to dual boot two what I believe are embedded systems. One is pfsense and the other is freeNAS. I know one is a firewall but while using freeNAS, my internet will be off. Ok, would the best way of doing this or can I do this..........I’ll use a USB to boot refund, and I’ll put my operating systems on a SSD drive, and if so, what would be a good procedure for doing this? What if I also wanted to throw an Arch based boot in the mix? Thank you so much, you guys are great.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2019)

MicFro said:


> One is pfsense and the other is freeNAS.


Neither are supported here.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## MicFro (Dec 16, 2019)

hey man, Check this out,   http://www.geodsoft.com/howto/dualboot/ but I think I'll just buy a 60gig SSD for 17 bucks, thats how cheap they are )


----------



## Emrion (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi,

The better is to have a separate machine for pfSense (an old PC with two good network cards may be suffisant).

If you really can't, I'd suggest you to install a FreeBSD system and insert both pfSense and FreeNAS in virtual machines (bhyve for instance). It works with pfSense but I never tried with FreeNAS. Anyway, it will be of some complexity...


----------



## MicFro (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes, I have been do al of the mentioned . This was just another way I was thinking of testing it before I even considered putting it into production, just young around and experimenting, I don’t like virtual nas’s myself. Thank for a cool reply


----------

